# AW T-Jet Low Rider



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Seen this Auto World T-Jet on the Bay Today ~ I like it, Really creative thinking out side the box.
Old school Low Rider with a Futuristic look to it. 
Who ever made it did a grate job !!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the Bare Metal Foil really make it POP!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

A very nice job, love how he cut the rear glass and trunk so cleanly


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

I likes it too, chrome must of been a biatch to do.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Am astounded by the daring it took to conceive of cutting the relief opening in the trunk and rear window, as well as the skill of the execution

That Chevy's a big body, so there might still be room to install a couple of teensy speakers from a set of earbuds, and some kind of receiver for radio frequencies - then it could play suitable music as it slow-cruised its way around the track. Maybe SLOTCARMAN could rig some micro-LED underbody lights to pulse colors on the pavement to the beat of the tunes. 

Those pics are going in my permanent files. :thumbsup:

Thanks, TJDR. I wouldn't have wanted to die not having seen it.

-- D


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

We have all made at least one Low Rider T-Jet,
Here is mine from many years ago.
Lot of shaving of plastic to clear the chassis. 
As in lowering them and sill run with out the gears rubbing the body.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

here is a resin 59 wagon I made from the aw 59 impala to get it lower.
I lower most of the ho slots I build ..
the vw was a dash vw van


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good stuff guys...Like that wagon 60J...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I lower as many as I can .

This particular body screams to be lowered .This car was done a few years ago by our very own genius of LED's Joe slotcarman. So this baby is lite up!!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Good stuff guys...Like that wagon 60J...RM


same here!! to "Me"... it just SCREAMS.... "Hearse"... but that's one of my...
"Eccentric's"... :freak:
Bubba :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

a 59 chevy 2dr wagon like a nothing like a hearse ?
now here's 3 tjet powered hearse's
the 64 caddy is a metal body 
the 59 caddy is the AW 4gear body with the rear wheel wells filled in
with upside down AW 59 impala doors.


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

I love the 59 lowriders, here is two of mine


----------



## Aurora_Addict (Mar 5, 2014)

60chevyjim said:


> a 59 chevy 2dr wagon like a nothing like a hearse ?
> now here's 3 tjet powered hearse's
> the 64 caddy is a metal body
> the 59 caddy is the AW 4gear body with the rear wheel wells filled in
> with upside down AW 59 impala doors.


Nice job on those Hearses Jim.

Dave


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks RM and Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good looking pair GW...especially the yellow one... RM


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

more low wagons 
resin 57 buick and resin 64 nova on 4gear chassis with narrowed rims.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Really liking that '57 Buick, 60CJ... A beauty, it is...

John
.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

60chevyjim said:


> a 59 chevy 2dr wagon like a nothing like a hearse ?
> now here's 3 tjet powered hearse's
> the 64 caddy is a metal body
> the 59 caddy is the AW 4gear body with the rear wheel wells filled in
> with upside down AW 59 impala doors.


hey Jim,
yup got all them, and a Nomad & other variation metal hearses...
found a 1:1 Vette Hearse, but will have to email pic.. still working on recovering my old photobucket acct. so until, or I give up :drunk:

got a similar Hearse from: "Phantasm" that the "Tall-Goon" used..
(the actor just passed away last week BTW...)

Bubba 123


----------

